# Does anyone recognise this location?



## magaz (Aug 23, 2021)

Posted by a friend on Facebook, it's going to be a new airsoft site, but the whereabouts is shrouded in mystery. Of course the nerd in me can't help but try to find the location. I've done the usual stuff, (reverse image search, scour the forums for similar things and the rough location, hover around the rough area in google earth looking for similar buildings) no luck. The only clues I have:
"Near Leeds/Bradford"
has a "tunnel system"







Obviously I'm going to continue searching, I'll update if I find it...


----------



## BikinGlynn (Aug 24, 2021)

Looks like a school possibly but dont know that one


----------



## magaz (Aug 24, 2021)

BikinGlynn said:


> Looks like a school possibly but dont know that one


that was my first thought, I've done a lot of "Abandoned school" google foo trying to find it... Nothing yet...


----------



## John_D (Aug 25, 2021)

Well the satellite dish on the front says it's south facing....and what looks like a signal gantry in the background suggests that it might be next to a railway line....


----------



## Hayman (Aug 25, 2021)

When was the photo taken? It certainly looks as if a railway runs past it, but the signals are semaphore type, almost all superseded by electric colour lights now. And they appear to be upper quadrant, so probably not ex-Great Western Railway/BR Western Region. What age is the van? It seems to have a bike carrier attached to its rear door. And there is a loudspeaker on one wall, with the area in the foreground very much a playground. What is the large white-painted rectangle high on one wall? Some of the windows have what looks like art work stuck to them. The colour of the 'brickwork' might be an indication of its locality. It appears to be reconstituted stone rather than actual bricks. Not an immediately post-war building - too 'stylish'.


----------



## magaz (Aug 25, 2021)

Hayman said:


> When was the photo taken? It certainly looks as if a railway runs past it, but the signals are semaphore type, almost all superseded by electric colour lights now. And they appear to be upper quadrant, so probably not ex-Great Western Railway/BR Western Region. What age is the van? It seems to have a bike carrier attached to its rear door. And there is a loudspeaker on one wall, with the area in the foreground very much a playground. What is the large white-painted rectangle high on one wall? Some of the windows have what looks like art work stuck to them. The colour of the 'brickwork' might be an indication of its locality. It appears to be reconstituted stone rather than actual bricks. Not an immediately post-war building - too 'stylish'.


The photo was taken (I believe) the day I posted it. As for the white rectangle, I am unsure, all of the information I have is "Somewhere between Leeds and Bradford" the rest is a mystery I'll do some more Google Earthing looking at railway lines between there, 

Based on John_D's comment of the satellite dish making the building South facing, that would make the trainline, possibly North to South, I'll use that as my first point of reference in my search...


----------



## rvf400 (Aug 26, 2021)

magaz said:


> Posted by a friend on Facebook, it's going to be a new airsoft site, but the whereabouts is shrouded in mystery. Of course the nerd in me can't help but try to find the location. I've done the usual stuff, (reverse image search, scour the forums for similar things and the rough location, hover around the rough area in google earth looking for similar buildings) no luck. The only clues I have:
> "Near Leeds/Bradford"
> has a "tunnel system"
> 
> ...


Why dont you ask your friend who posted it on facebook where it was took or where they got the photo from?


----------



## magaz (Aug 26, 2021)

rvf400 said:


> Why dont you ask your friend who posted it on facebook where it was took or where they got the photo from?


if it was that easy... I'd know the answer by now...  The image is a teaser, with no info on the location released yet. And he's remaining very tight lipped about it...


----------



## jamboree (Aug 26, 2021)

Looks like a hospital to me. That entrance is NHS blue


----------



## night crawler (Aug 26, 2021)

Hospitals do have tunnels under them


----------



## Hayman (Aug 27, 2021)

jamboree said:


> Looks like a hospital to me. That entrance is NHS blue


How many have loudspeakers on outside walls?


----------



## Kniggle (Aug 27, 2021)

vhf antenna on far stairway if this helps


----------



## Hayman (Aug 28, 2021)

Kniggle said:


> vhf antenna on far stairway if this helps


To receive TV signals for lessons broadcast by the BBC or the Open University?


----------



## Dreamweaver44 (Aug 28, 2021)

Possibly a MOD building?


----------

